# Portland underground Naval HQ, dorset, March 2009



## Evilgenius (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello there, 

This is my first report so please be easy on me! Not to sure if anyone would be interested in this but got talked into posting it plus have not seen anything on DP about this site so hope you enjoy! 

This is the site of the underground naval hq and communications center at Portland in Dorset. I have been researching this for quite some time now together with Portland in general. After a lot of googling and speaking to a few people (cheers underitall) me and bonecollector decided we were going to crack this one as it seems the most interesting site on Portland and possibly one of the most difficult or out of the way ones to get to! 

A little history taken from www.subbrit.org.uk/

With the strategic importance of the Dockyard an underground headquarters and communications centre was planned in 1940. Two tunnels were driven deep into the hillside to the rear of the dockyard leading to a series of underground rooms based around a central ring. The new underground headquarters was completed by 1941.
There were two pairs of entrance tunnels, each pair joining to form single tunnels after twenty yards. At this junction toilets, washrooms and a small guardroom (in the western tunnel) were located with the twin tunnels extending into the hillside for a further 150 feet to two airlocks.

All that stands now are stripped out tunnels which go to a complex of about 18 rooms one of containing a large generator. The underground headquarters could be brought to a state of readiness within eight weeks if required.

Please excuse the crap camera and quality of pictures!


Entrance number one of four.







The walk in through entrance number 1






The tunnel construction is the same method used in the London underground.






One of two main airlocks.






First part of main rooms.






Old generator, only last part of equipment remaining.






Main corridor to rooms.






Second airlock.






Evidence of recent activity.






One room.
















More rooms.
















Thanks for looking.

Dazaf


----------



## nutnut (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice pics Dazaf, i like that alot 

It looks to me from the photos that there has been new lighting installed at some point fairly recently, as all the black conduit is gleaming and there is a new light fitting in one of the pics, i wander whats been going on down there??? Any other sign of works etc down there?


----------



## shadydarkside (Mar 16, 2009)

hell yeah !!!! thats place soooooo wicked nice one dude


----------



## underitall (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice to see it Daz!
Soak away hole, may be required!
Thanks for sharing it with us, and good to see its still pikey free!


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow nice find there, good work.

Is there any plans or maps that show the whole complex, length etc...?


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 16, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Nice pics Dazaf, i like that alot
> 
> It looks to me from the photos that there has been new lighting installed at some point fairly recently, as all the black conduit is gleaming and there is a new light fitting in one of the pics, i wander whats been going on down there??? Any other sign of works etc down there?



Yer somone has been down there not so long ago as there is some new lighting down there, was tempted to turn the switch on but thought better not!

Total pikey free no spray or smashed 5hit which was cool, cheers underitall definitely worth a look!

Like i said on http://www.subbrit.org.uk they say 8 weeks and it can be up and running again so i expect someone is overlooking it and it has not been completely forgotten about!



Urban Mole said:


> Wow nice find there, good work.
> 
> Is there any plans or maps that show the whole complex, length etc...?



http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/p/portland_naval_hq/index1.shtml

At least summer is on its way as there is 2-3" of water down there so give it time and it might dry out a bit, hopefuly they dont block the entrance/exit as there only seems to be one!

Cheers for the heads up guys, watch this space!

Dazaf


----------



## and7barton (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you need wellies at the moment to walk in there ?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Amazed how tidy it looks down there Daz. Epic shots mate.


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 17, 2009)

and7barton said:


> Do you need wellies at the moment to walk in there ?



Na we were fine with walking boots, the part at the entrance is the deepest but some nice person has layed out some stepping stones to get past the worst of it! It is still 2" deep in some areas though!


----------



## Bob.J (Mar 17, 2009)

*Portland Underground Naval HQ*

When Subbrit said HQ could be made ready in 8 weeks, that was over 50 years ago before it was abandoned in the 1960's. I fear slightly longer would be needed today.


----------



## underitall (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to correct you, but threres four entry/exits, 2 of which are/we usable when I was there back in October, the one you obviously used, and one which goes and comes out behind a building, which I think is something to do with Paisleys.
Certainly go to get back down there, anyone else interested please PM me or Dazaf.


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 17, 2009)

underitall said:


> Sorry to correct you, but threres four entry/exits, 2 of which are/we usable when I was there back in October, the one you obviously used, and one which goes and comes out behind a building, which I think is something to do with Paisleys.
> Certainly go to get back down there, anyone else interested please PM me or Dazaf.




Yep correct there are four entrances/exits but only the one seems to be open!



Bob.J said:


> When Subbrit said HQ could be made ready in 8 weeks, that was over 50 years ago before it was abandoned in the 1960's. I fear slightly longer would be needed today.



This taken from www.subbrit.org.uk/ so im assuming back in the day it was kitted up ready and the following statment refers to present day, dont quote me on that though! The underground headquarters could be brought to a state of readiness within eight weeks if required.

I think thats one reason they strip it all out maybe so it's partly ready to re-fit if needed, think if they left all the equipment in there that would rot and be a right pain in the arse if they ever wanted to use it again! The main shell of it all looks very solid and with new electrics which someone has already started i dont think they would have a hell of alot to do with a team of skilled people!

More research needed maybe?!?!?

As Underitall mentioned we will have to go down there again for another look, anyone interested get in touch!

Dazaf


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent research and history...and what a find, eh!
Interesting stuff, Dazaf.


----------



## bonecollector (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice one daz.
Saves me having to do the report.
Looks like your pics came out better than mine. 
Damn flash.


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 17, 2009)

bonecollector said:


> Nice one daz.
> Saves me having to do the report.
> Looks like your pics came out better than mine.
> Damn flash.



More luck than judgement i must say, cheap crap camera! I just go on the theory of take 5hit loads of pictures then you have more chance of getting a good one!


----------



## bonecollector (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah i havent had chance to go through all mine yet.


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 17, 2009)

bonecollector said:


> Yeah i havent had chance to go through all mine yet.



Get a few more on here mate, alot of mine are way to dark to post!


----------



## apoo.. (Mar 17, 2009)

i love portland.nice find.


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 17, 2009)

apoo.. said:


> i love portland.nice find.



Yeah me to! I reckon there is more in Portland than there is on it!


----------



## Bob.J (Mar 17, 2009)

*Portland Underground Naval HQ*

Dazaf,

It was following the 1952 refit that the complex could be brought to a state of readiness within 8 weeks, if required. This requirement ended when the RNXS briefly occupied the site in the early 1960's. There has been no use or requirement for the complex since it was abandoned in the 1960's.


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, i was not 100% sure so didnt want to say, good work lets hope they never do have to use it!


----------



## bonecollector (Mar 17, 2009)

Here are a couple of my pics of the day












roll on the next mission.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a great find Dazaf/Bone Collector - and the pics do the job. Well done!


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool pics!! I think a day trip to Portland is in order. Well done guys.


----------

